# Video of Deer with Strange Wound



## CoonDawg92 (Jun 1, 2016)

My son showed me this video, we were debating if it could have been faked or not. Appears to be in North America somewhere but no other info. Any thoughts?


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

It made the rounds last fall. Common thought is that it was hit by a corn silage chopper.


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

They talked about a combine of some sorts as well. I like to hunt but you feel bad for the animal. They predicted it would only last a week to 10 days at the most.


----------

